# Things I’Ve Done 2018 250Urs



## Pbtman

Just a few things that Ive been doing. 
1st, in the dinette, the 2 tubes that hold the table top up, were set too far apart making it very difficult to get your feet in there. I moved the legs outward towards the middle of trailer and closer together a couple of inches on each side. They did have a 12 spread between them. Now they have 8.
2nd. I removed the sofa. Removed the thin plywood panel that covered the plumbing, water heater and furnace and sawed the panel in two and installed a piano hinge so I can raise it up to gain access easier. Also while I was in there, I used that foil tape stuff to completely seal the ducting connections as well as some of the seams on the furnace. 
3rd, I just got my second tv mount from Ramco to put one up by the bunk beds for the grandkids. Ive yet to install it. Waiting till I purchase the tv/dvd unit. This will be the unit that Ill take outside if so desired. 
My future projects will be some sort of lighting to go in the outside storage areas. Also, Im going to install some kind of sliding privacy curtains for the bunks as well as a privacy curtain for that whole bunk area up front (like maybe from the bathroom wall to the wardrobe). Since we have 2 exterior doors, the wife and I can come and go out the rear door. 
A second battery and some sort of rear bed slide support from floor to bed slide bottom for traveling.


----------



## thefulminator

Since you are traveling with grandkids, I would recommend replacing the bathroom door knob with one that locks. Be sure it is a privacy lock that can be unlocked from the outside in case they lock themselves in the bathroom. The first time you have one of them walk in on you with the non-locking knob you will understand. If you do replace the knob, test fit it first. The hole for the latch through the edge of the door will need to be slightly enlarged to take a residential knob.


----------



## Pbtman

Oh, now that's great advise. I guess I never looked at the door knob, whether it's lockable or not. That will definitely get replaced. Thank you, kind sir.
We bought this rv, brought it home, weather turned bad. It's winterized. I've never gotten to use it yet. Come on springtime.


----------



## madmaxmutt

Bought ours in August and went right to work. Installed some items from the previous trailer and a lot of new items.

Fixed the safety chain attachment point on the trailer, or rather my brother in-law did . . .









Installed Fantastic Fan.









Installed the Battery cutoff.









Same idea, different method on the sofa panel. I made two hanger brackets so it lifts right off.

















Installed the cable holster.









Installed my server hose box from my previous trailer.









Added both screen door handles.









Installed Level Up Lite sensors.









Added my 2 6volts in place of the 12V from the dealer, and the watering kit.









Oxygenix just rocks!









Vent Covers.









Removed the spare tire.









And reinstalled the spare tire so I can more easily access the rear storage. What a pain in the back to open with the tire there and the slide out . . . No more!

















Plan to add outside access to the back dinette box for cables and hoses this spring.

Plan to add an outside vent for the range hood this spring.

Great idea on the table legs. I thought about it, but haven't put enough thought into how to do it. I thought maybe it would mess up the carpet. Any pictures of your changes?

Mine has a DC light in the front storage area and the bike compartment. None in the rear, though.

We did have a curtain for the bunks on our older Forest River. The boys tore it to shreds in no time. Dang kids!

For the slide support on that trailer, all I did was install thin fender washers on the roof brackets. I also changed the last 2 screws on each side (towards the front of the trailer) were one size larger. Never had an issue after that.


----------



## Pbtman

No, I don't have any pics of the table legs, but the carpet bounded right back. It has enough nap that ya can't even tell where it was. You certainly can on the bottom side of the table top, but, I figured nobody would be looking under there anyways. 
I love the BAL under-mount spare tire carrier. Did you install that yourself? I love it. Sure makes a huge difference on that rear storage. Did you switch out the vent in the bathroom with the Fantastic Fan or the one in the main rv roof? I am for sure gonna at least put the Maxxair vent cover on the main room vent. It at least needs that. I would rather it be the Fantastic Fan. Don't know if there's 12v power wires already up there. 
I am going to put the privacy curtain from the upper bunk ceiling to the wardrobe so my 10 year old grand daughter can at least change clothes or guests can have some privacy. 
I would think that getting the old vent and all that self leveling sealant would be a pain to get off and difinetly would need plenty of it resealed. Don't want any leaks. 
Wow. Thanks for all the posts. It sure gives me some creative ideas. Hadn't thought about the battery cut-off switch. Good idea.


----------



## madmaxmutt

Pbtman said:


> No, I don't have any pics of the table legs, but the carpet bounded right back. It has enough nap that ya can't even tell where it was. You certainly can on the bottom side of the table top, but, I figured nobody would be looking under there anyways.
> I love the BAL under-mount spare tire carrier. Did you install that yourself? I love it. Sure makes a huge difference on that rear storage. Did you switch out the vent in the bathroom with the Fantastic Fan or the one in the main rv roof? I am for sure gonna at least put the Maxxair vent cover on the main room vent. It at least needs that. I would rather it be the Fantastic Fan. Don't know if there's 12v power wires already up there.
> I am going to put the privacy curtain from the upper bunk ceiling to the wardrobe so my 10 year old grand daughter can at least change clothes or guests can have some privacy.
> I would think that getting the old vent and all that self leveling sealant would be a pain to get off and difinetly would need plenty of it resealed. Don't want any leaks.
> Wow. Thanks for all the posts. It sure gives me some creative ideas. Hadn't thought about the battery cut-off switch. Good idea.


Thanks for the info on the carpet. I will add that to my list. That doesn't even need to wait until spring 

I installed the BAL carrier. You obviously need a little help. My kid held it in place when I marked for the holes and a few other steps. It took me 4 hours and two beers. The kid was probably only out there for 20 minutes total.

I replaced the small fan in the bathroom with the fantastic fan. Removing the old one was the most difficult part. I just used a cheap set of Harbor Freight non-marring scrappers to remove the old sealant. https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-nonmarring-scraper-set-95832.html

Everything you do on the roof needs a bit of attention to detail. That flange for the fan is pretty easy to seal. It is really sealed twice. There is a sealant tape seal just below the fan flange. The self leveling sealant is really easy to work with. It sits on top of the flange sealing to the roofing material. Just caulk it on and it fattens out for you.

There is 12v power in the roof, but it is for the lights and would be switched by what my kids affectionately call the runway light switch. If there is other 12v power up there, I do not know.

That battery cutoff is a necessity to me.


----------



## thefulminator

Excellent job on all the upgrades.

I agree completely on the fantastic fan. It is a must have. We had one in the 21RS but sold it with the trailer. Another option is a maxxair deluxe. Very similar to the fantastic fan in airflow but has a remote with temperature sensor and automatic vent lid closure. I think fantastic fan has something similar. I ended up having one of them installed in the vent in front of the stove. It really helps when you are trying not to set off the smoke alarm while cooking.










I also replaced the fan in the bathroom with a Vortex II kit. You leave the old vent and cover and just swap out the screen and fan.










If you are looking for more ideas I have a couple you might like. Sorry the images are so big but they are from my Outbackers.com gallery and I couldn't figure out how to resize them.

The first is the trivet I made for my outside sink. We rarely use the sink but wanted a place to set a hot pan. When I first posted this I couldn't believe the positive feedback I got on it. Its just a 12 inch square tile with 1x boards glued on with liquid nails positioned so it fits tightly inside the sink. I made it for our 21RS but it fits the 250RS sink too.







The second is my "quicky cocks". I wanted something that I could throw down in a hurry that couldn't scoot or flip out from between the tires.



The third is the most important mod of all. I had it mounted to the front corner of the frame on the 21RS but attached it to the front door steps on the 250RS so it is right next to where I put the ice chest.



The fourth is a ladder for the upper bunk. I don't have a good picture of it at the moment, just the drawing I made for the one in the 21RS. The 250RS bunk is higher so I had to make a second one.


----------



## madmaxmutt

I actually wish the other pictures did what your pictures did. It is a PITA to click on every picture to see it.

Great ideas. I have the hotplate and adult beverage opener covered by my grill table. Nice ladder. I love the handmade chock!


----------



## madmaxmutt

Pbtman said:


> Just a few things that Ive been doing.
> 1st, in the dinette, the 2 tubes that hold the table top up, were set too far apart making it very difficult to get your feet in there. I moved the legs outward towards the middle of trailer and closer together a couple of inches on each side. They did have a 12 spread between them. Now they have 8.
> ...


I am trying to decide how close to make them. How did you determine that, or did you just move them where comfortable?

So, your legs were only 12" apart to start with? Mine are more like 18". Or are you saying the mounting disks(or whatever they are called) were 12" apart?

Thanks!!

I am trying to decide how close to make them. How did you determine that, or did you just move them where comfortable?


----------



## Pbtman

I mostly just unscrewed both from the table and floor and scooted them where they seemed like they had more room to get your feet in and also away from the back cushion. (I had my wife holding the tabletop as it was just setting on top of the upper supports”rings/sockets”) Once I felt comfortable with it, I set the table top aside and started getting my measurement equal in distances (spread). I screwed them down to the floor 1st then found my centerlines on the underneath side of the table top. I set the tabletop on the lines, marked the holes. Laid the tabletop over on the bed and attached the rings (sockets).


----------



## TeacherOnVacation

Thank you for all of the information you have shared. We are picking up our first TT, a 2009 250RS on Monday and I have been reading everything I can find about recommended mods.


----------



## Pbtman

I hope these pic come out okay. I just finished my privacy curtain project that will close off the bunk area and make it a dressing/changing room. Direct access to the bathroom from in there. The bathroom really isnt large enough to dress or change clothes in. My 1-year old grand daughter will like it. 
I used some wooden end brackets and a dowel rod that I got in the crafts section of our Home Depot. Painted them a dark brown. My wife picked out the shower curtain. (Perfect width & height.)


----------



## Pbtman

Perhaps, maybe, possibly another view.


----------



## madmaxmutt

My local miracle workers, added new holes to my 250URS.

No vent









Tada, there is one.

















I chose this particular "Endura Range Vent" vent because I felt it fit the look of the trailer better than the standard one.

No storage









Viola, now there is.

















standard suspension.









Correct Track Added.









I am still waiting on the sticker/graphic for the storage door, but very happy with the work!


----------



## madmaxmutt

I copied Pbtman today on the table legs. It is just a poor design and/or implementation by Outback to have those poles so far apart.

Legs are far enough apart that you can hardly get into the dinette seat.

























Fixed now.

























I also added a new magnetic catch to the new compartment door.

















I changed all the compartment locks, so no more CH751 keys. I had all three door cylinders rekeyed. The local locksmith had me replace the bike door lock completely and he rekeyed the new cylinders. He said he could not match the Bauer keys to the FIC cylinders on the entrance doors.


----------



## The John

madmaxmutt said:


> My local miracle workers, added new holes to my 250URS.
> 
> No vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No vent before.jpg
> 
> Tada, there is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Range Vent.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Range Vent Added to 250URS.jpg
> 
> I chose this particular "Endura Range Vent" vent because I felt it fit the look of the trailer better than the standard one.
> 
> No storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slideout before.jpg
> 
> Viola, now there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Storage Door.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Storage Door Inside.jpg
> 
> standard suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspension.jpg
> 
> Correct Track Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct Trac.jpg
> 
> I am still waiting on the sticker/graphic for the storage door, but very happy with the work!
> 
> I love the camo window covers.... :clapping:


----------



## madmaxmutt

Another MOD today. I moved the water pump to a location where it can be reached.

Before:

















After:


----------



## madmaxmutt

The John said:


> I love the camo window covers.... :clapping:


LOL!! That is just a clean window reflecting the natural beauty here. Maybe I should patent that idea really quick


----------



## Pbtman

Wow! I am impressed. I love that outside slide access door. I gotta research you spring shackle gizmos. Never seen those before. I want the BAL underbelly spare tire mount and get that spare off of the bumper. 
You have been really busy.


----------



## madmaxmutt

Pbtman said:


> Wow! I am impressed. I love that outside slide access door. I gotta research you spring shackle gizmos. Never seen those before. I want the BAL underbelly spare tire mount and get that spare off of the bumper.
> You have been really busy.


The access door is great, but the lack of venting was my biggest concern.

The Lippert Correct Track is designed to allow you or your shop to easily correct alignment issues. It is a factory option, that we had on the first trailer delivered to the dealership. That trailer ended up having a roof issue, so we passed on that deal. The aftermarket version can be added to any trailer. I wanted it more to be able to get the trailer in the driveway. The kit adds 2" of height to the trailer and we needed that to clear the driveway entrance.

I absolutely love what the BAL hide-a-spare does for rear slide trailers. Out of sight, out of mind, out of the way of the storage compartment, but the spare is there if you need it.


----------



## The John

madmaxmutt said:


> The John said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the camo window covers.... :clapping:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! That is just a clean window reflecting the natural beauty here. Maybe I should patent that idea really quick
Click to expand...

Now that I look at it, I see that they arent but at first glance it looks like a camo film covering the window. :wiggle:


----------



## madmaxmutt

I purchased a couple extra quick connects for the outside faucet. One will be used with the original shower head hose for an outdoor shower.


----------



## madmaxmutt

I rewired the slide out bed light the way my Forest River was wired. This gives you a few "oh shoot" feet.









I added some insurance washers to the slide rails.


----------



## RickyandSamantha

Pbtman said:


> I hope these pic come out okay. I just finished my privacy curtain project that will close off the bunk area and make it a dressing/changing room. Direct access to the bathroom from in there. The bathroom really isnt large enough to dress or change clothes in. My 1-year old grand daughter will like it.
> I used some wooden end brackets and a dowel rod that I got in the crafts section of our Home Depot. Painted them a dark brown. My wife picked out the shower curtain. (Perfect width & height.)


Pbtman, how did you know where the studs in the wall were? We are going to do the same thing so when our little girl needs a nap we can still go in and out with as little interruption to her as possible.


----------



## WoundUp

Great mods! Where do you get that exterior storage hatch from?


----------

